# My current layout and future expansion plans



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Have drawn out my current layout using Anyrail. That area in white is what I have done to date and the area in green is the plan for future expansion. The brown square in the water on the new area is a proposed rail barge. I thought it would be an interesting way to store cars and a challenge to shuffle them. One box car and an 0-4-0T or a Plymouth diesel fit together on the turn table. Issue is the 5 inch drop between the new area and the existing main yard were I want things to connect.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Build up the new area 5".


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Build up the new area 5".


Wish I could but the adjoining area is equal to it in height. The adjoining area is my kids track, they wanted a tunnel under my track.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks pretty cool....


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Everything in the diagram is to the following scale: 1 box = 1 foot.


----------

